# Are pipe cleaners, felt & plastic safe for rats?



## Elliem8 (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm wanting to make lots of rat toys for my fur babies but I want to make 100% that pipe cleaners, felt and plastic are safe? Felt I know has small fibres so they can't choke but will their feet get stuck in them?Also all these items in terms of the dye etc, is that safe for rats?Plastic splinters so I'm worried of chewed my ratties will get hurt? Sorry I'm a first time rat owner!!😹


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Pipe cleaners would be the major concern. Most of them have thin metal running through them so that they keep their shape when bent. This metal is extremely sharp at the ends and rats could easily bite through it, creating even more sharp ends that could lacerate eyes, feet, mouth, etc. Plastic is usually fine, just make sure to replace anything that gets chewed to the point of having sharp edges. I'm honestly not sure about felt. I kind of feel like their nails would get stuck in it which with small toys would be more of an annoyance than a threat, but there's always the possibility of ripping a nail off that gets stuck. The best bet with a lot of things is to watch and learn what they do with them. Cardboard is always a great choice and there's lots you can do with it.


----------



## Hairlessratlove (Mar 9, 2016)

The best toy that they have a ball with is empty toilet rolls. When you're finished using a toilet paper roll, put it in their cage. Don't get them from the trash. They rip them up and chew them for hours! Also, they have little wood blocks, my baby loves them!


----------

